# VO Threadless BB: Solution for Grease Guard?



## pjanda1 (Sep 19, 2010)

http://store.velo-orange.com/index....ets/grand-cru-threadless-bottom-brackets.html

Any chance that would work to replace the Grease Guard BB? I don't see an OD listed. Even if it is the wrong size, it seems like a workable idea.

Paul


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm just eyeballing it, but it looks the bb's OD will be too big for a Grease Guard bb shell ID.
In any case, if it does work, you're going to end up with a JIS spindle and while they're great, they're also no different from the original Merlin spindle as far as i can tell.

g


----------

